# Yay for my local pet store!!



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

I've wound up having a really good relationship with my local pet store owner. He's an older gentleman. We've had a lot of discussions about dog food. He carries science diet and royal canin but he really doesn't like it and actually discourages his customers from buying it. He said he carries it because of the demand. Lately he's really been branching out and trying out of the normal stuff. Awhile back he gave me a ton of Sojos dehydrated samples and treats. I went back later and told him that I didn't care for it and why. Then I went on to tell him how much we love Stella and Chewys. He said he'd look into it and the next time I went back there was a big display of the dehydrated right at the front of the store. There was another smaller display at the back of the store with it. It's so good to get this stuff local now!! I caught up with him and thanked him. He said he has another store in a larger town about an hour away where he's trying to see how the frozen version does. So glad to see pet stores jumping on the raw bandwagon.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

That is great! I love small pet stores that actually listen to their customers. The big box stores do not listen to what their customers that much. If I had an option I would shop the local pet stores even if I had to pay a little more.

Great job for getting him interested in better foods for his store!


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

He also just started carrying this kibble. Hadn't heard of it til he pointed it out. Seems like a high quality kibble. We are trying that out too (we have everything from canned, kibble, to dehydrated raw in our cabinets). We like variety 
http://http://www.zignature.com/faq.html


----------

